# Teal Medicine Bottle Bottom



## thepokerchic (Jun 22, 2011)

I found a teal medicine bottle in my mother-in-law's kitchen junk. It is marked Head Drug Co., Pharmacists, Griffin, GA. I was about to toss it out but just read the book Doc about Doc Holiday and thought it might get some money on ebay since he was from Griffin (MIL lived in Griffin over 70 years). I have been asked a question that I can't answer and can't find the answer to on the www. They asked "are there any marks on the bottom?" I found pontil and open pontil, etc. and it doesn't look like that. It looks like an indent in the glass about 1/2 inch long. When I first saw the mark, I thought it looked like where it had been snapped off of something. There are lots of bubbles in the glass, but otherwise the bottle appears in perfect condition. So I don't think the mark is from anything that has happened to the bottle. From what I can figure out the bottle was made before 1870. Any ideas on what that mark is? Thanks for your help.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 22, 2011)

hard to say from your description. A photo might help a lot.

 http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:OH6NHgPOJO4J:www.scienceandmedicineantiques.com/%253Fpage%253D4%3Fpage%3D49+%22Head+Drug+Co%22+griffin&cd=4&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&source=www.google.com

 looks like you are selling it???
 Why would you say before 1870 if your auction correctly says circa 1900.
 I'm confused


----------



## thepokerchic (Jun 22, 2011)

Here's a link to a photo of the bottom.

  http://designtique.com/botle-bottom.jpg


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 22, 2011)

looks like a cup mold. I would say 1900 +/- 10yrs is a good guess.
 colored pharmacies are very collectible. Did you sell it already?


----------



## thepokerchic (Jun 22, 2011)

No I haven't sold it. It's still on ebay listed as Head Drug Co.. I said it was circa 1900 since I found an old newspaper notice online where they were breaking ground to build the pharmacy. Glad I wasn't lying about the age. hahaha

 Thanks for your help. I haven't seen anything anywhere about a cup mold.


----------



## thepokerchic (Jun 22, 2011)

I dated it originally from an announcement I found online about them building the pharmacy - figuring they had the bottles made for the pharmacy. But when I started getting questions, I did some research and what I thought I figured out was that the bottle was a 3 piece blown in mold, which dated prior to 1860.  Because the lip has no seam and there are two seams on the neck and none on the bottom.

 So I thought I knew what I was talking about. Obviously not.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 22, 2011)

> Head Drug Co


 
 http://cgi.ebay.com/Head-Drug-Co-Griffin-GA-Medicine-Bottle-ca-1900-Aqua-/180683671914?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a1196096a

 A cup mold could be called a 3 part mold since it has a base section and two side sections but it is different than the cylinder molds normally referred to a 3 piece molds.

 Yours is typical pharmacy form seen around the end of the 19th century but in a desirable color.


----------



## thepokerchic (Jun 22, 2011)

Someone asked if it had 3i, 3ii or 3iii on it. There is nothing on it but the advertising and the cup mold mark. I think what he is asking about is dosages, is that right?

 Thanks for your help. Maybe it will fetch a little money.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 22, 2011)

some pharmacy bottles have the content volume embossed , some dont.


----------



## thepokerchic (Jun 22, 2011)

Would it be worth more if it had the volume embossed on it?


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 22, 2011)

no.  Its value is in its color mostly.


----------



## thepokerchic (Jun 22, 2011)

The guy that is gonna get it is a cowboy who has only ever bought cowboy boots on ebay.  I was hoping to get a good dinner out of it. 

 Thanks again for your help.


----------



## cc6pack (Jun 22, 2011)

here's your ounce symbol you asked about.

  apothecary symbol: â„¥for ounce 

 Hope you like Mcdonalds[]


----------



## epackage (Jun 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cc6pack
> 
> here's your ounce symbol you asked about.
> 
> ...


 It's already at $50 6pack....they may be eating better than you think ...[8D]


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 22, 2011)

still has 2 days from what I see unless you are planning to end it early?


----------



## cc6pack (Jun 22, 2011)

well shut my mouth[X(]


----------



## epackage (Jun 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cc6pack
> 
> well shut my mouth[X(]


 This made me actually Laugh Out Loud Dennis...[8D]


----------



## thepokerchic (Jun 23, 2011)

epackage

 It's all in the marketing, cowboy probably gonna tell folks that it was Doc Holiday's flask.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 23, 2011)

"Doc. Holiday died before this pharmacy was built in Griffin in about 1900, but he would likely have used medicine for his TB from a similar bottle." From the ebay ad.



> It's all in the marketing, cowboy probably gonna tell folks that it was Doc Holiday's flask.


 
 June,

 I was wondering what possible connection this bottle could'a had to "Doc" Holliday.






 Now I see, it was all in the "marketing."


----------



## thepokerchic (Jun 23, 2011)

Doc Holiday was actually born in Griffin, GA and was a lunger. He left Griffin to go out west long before he died of TB, so even if he had been alive when the pharmacy was built, he wasn't in Griffin. The only real connection is that Doc was born in Griffin and took medicine for his TB. It's a stretch but one cowboy will have fun with. Wish I had thought to describe the bottle as "It's a daisy!" Would 'a doubled the value hahaha


----------

